# Problems with alsa & SB PCI 128

## muybien

First of all, 

Thanks to everybody who help me with my questions in this wonderful learning process that is Gentoo...

NOw, I have a SB PCI 128 and the snd module is ens1371. In my syslog this is the message:

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o : insmod/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o failed.

*Starting sound driver:snd-ens1371/lib/module/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/pci/snd/ens1371.o:init_module :not such device

In my /etc/modules.d/aliases I have changed emu10k1 for ens1371

from 0 to 7

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1--> alias snd-car-0 snd-ens1371

In /etc/modules.d/alsa file, in #ALSA Portion it read,

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##OSS/Free portion

##alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

##alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

Any advice will be very welcome..

P.S. the message below is an old one

----------

## delta407

Moving to Hardware forum.

----------

## endoalpha

The sound module for sb 128 is es1371  not ens1371   If you have this built as a modules, add the line es1371 to your modules.autoload...

  I do not use alsa for this soundcard, I use the kernel drivers.

----------

## aitor11

use es1370 module for the card...that works for me...

Aitor

----------

## Wedge_

I think you need to uncomment those lines in your config file, so it reads:

alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1 

----------

